# help



## GaryHibbert (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry, but I'm very new as my question will prove.  So------what the heck is anmps and a bgesAll help will believe me be appreciatedGary


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 26, 2013)

Gary...Bless you heart!  I felt the same way when I started.  Some of the acronyms can be a bit confusing.

Here is a link in SMF....to show you what they are.  You can print it and keep it at hand until you get used to them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/acronyms

BGE....is a Big Green Egg

Anmps...is a smoker generator that Todd Johnson sells for your smoker.  He is a sponsor and a member here too! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products

I do hope that helps some!  If not...let me know!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't feel bad, they should offer a dictionary of abbreviation when you come in here. LOL

ANMPS id one of the many products sold by A-MAZ-N products, Todd is the main guy. It is an axillary smoke generator to supplement electric smokers using either pellets or dust, yours is for pellets.

BGE is a Big Green Eggs, Don't laugh, its a type of ceramic pit.

Listen there is going to be a bunch more to figure out, if you have problems just ask.

As you are new to the site, I'd like to welcome you and invite you to fill out your personal profile.

Drop by the Roll Call section, introduce yourself and get the welcome you deserve.

Nice meeting you and enjoy yourself.

LOL... I have got to learn to type faster or hire a secertary!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 26, 2013)

Well there ya go Gary.  Miss Kat got ya sorted out.  I hope you read my post to make your smoker work.  It ain't that hard to do and it *Will* get you smokin great meat.  If you have any questions feel free to PM me and I will be HAPPY to elaborate and or help you further.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

